# Fahrtechniktraining-Parcour



## john1990 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
da ich im Moment auf Grund von mehreren Verletzungen selbst kleine Mountainbiketouren nicht fahren kann , würde ich die Zeit bis ich mich wieder voll belasten kann gerne nutzen um meine Technik zu verbessern. Daher würde ich mir gerne einen kleinen Parcour auf meiner Terasse aufbauen, allerdings fehlen mir die Ideen dafür, habt ihr Ideen? Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp und über Meinungen darüber ob sowas überhaupt Sinn macht . 
(In der Suche habe ich nichts gefunden, also sorry falls es doch was geben sollte)
Schon mal vorab danke an alle die mir helfen.  

Gruß John


----------



## head96 (21. Januar 2011)

deine fahrtechnik kannst du auch so auf der strasse mit bordsteinen und ähnlichem verbessern.
Welche fahrtechnik willst du denn überhaupt verbessern? hinterrad versetzen, hindernisse "hoch/überfahren" oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2011)

Dorf oder Stadt? Gerade in Städten findet sich in der Regel im Stadtgebiet viel um die Fahrtechnik zu trainieren (Mauern, Treppen, Baumstämme, Spielplätze, kleine Parks, Sitzbänke, Rampen, Skateparks, ...). Gerade Balanceübungen, Vorder-/Hinterrad gezielt mit/ohne Überhöhung eines Rades irgendwo hin-/hoch-/runter setzen etc... So oder so, sei kreativ und fahr einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend. 
Hab hier in der Stadt mittlerweile ne Runde zusammen bei der man sich 2-4 Stunden nur mit fahrtechnik beschäftigen kann ohne dass es langweilig wird...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2011)

Mit Brettern und Paletten kann man viel machen:


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Januar 2011)

Fragt sich nur, ob die Terrasse groß genug ist...


----------



## john1990 (23. Januar 2011)

Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten


head96 schrieb:


> deine fahrtechnik kannst du auch so auf der strasse mit bordsteinen und ähnlichem verbessern.
> Welche fahrtechnik willst du denn überhaupt verbessern? hinterrad versetzen, hindernisse "hoch/überfahren" oder was?


Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger deshalb will ich erst einmal so die Basics trainieren aber die Sachen die du genannt hast würden mich schon mal auf jeden fall interessieren 



jan84 schrieb:


> Dorf oder Stadt? Gerade in Städten findet sich in der Regel im Stadtgebiet viel um die Fahrtechnik zu trainieren (Mauern, Treppen, Baumstämme, Spielplätze, kleine Parks, Sitzbänke, Rampen, Skateparks, ...). Gerade Balanceübungen, Vorder-/Hinterrad gezielt mit/ohne Überhöhung eines Rades irgendwo hin-/hoch-/runter setzen etc... So oder so, sei kreativ und fahr einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend.
> Hab hier in der Stadt mittlerweile ne Runde zusammen bei der man sich 2-4 Stunden nur mit fahrtechnik beschäftigen kann ohne dass es langweilig wird...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


Ich wohne in einem ziemlich kleinen Dorf und hier und auch in der näheren Umgebung ist es echt schwierig was zu finden deswegen ja die Überlegungen zu dem Parcour. Hättest du Ideen wie ich die von dir genannten Übungen vielleicht auch auf der Terasse umsetzen könnte?



Marc B schrieb:


> Mit Brettern und Paletten kann man viel machen:


Das sieht ja schon mal ganz cool aus. Ein paar Bretter hab ich hier zu Hause rumliegen. Muss ich mal ausprobieren ob ich was ähnliches gebastelt kriege ^^


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, ob die Terrasse groß genug ist...


Die ist jetzt nicht riesig aber groß genug um so manche Sache aufzubauen


----------



## head96 (23. Januar 2011)

bei dir im dorf gibt es doch bestimmt bortsteine  oder etwas anderes das 'n paar cm hoch ist. ich "trainiere" auch mit bortsteinen und anderen kleinen hindernissen die basics, und das auch beim gassi gehn (fahren) mit dem hund!


----------



## wortwitz (23. Januar 2011)

ich üb mit nem kumpel immer auf nem größeren spielplatz. da gibts balken für balanceübungen und zum drüberhoppen, nen hügel zum rückwärtsfahren und sowas und auf dem weg is genug platz für wheelies. ein paar bänke und tische sind da auch, also alles was man braucht.
auf deiner terrasse kannste dir z.B. mal mit kreide 2 parallele linien im abstand von z.B. 50cm aufmalen. dann versuchst du ohne füße von den pdalen zu nehmen und ohne über die linien zu fahrne möglichst langsam durchzufahren. kannst auch kurven einbauen und sows. dann versuchst du immer langsamer durchzufahren bzw immer wieder möglichst lange anzuhalten und zu balancieren. so kannste deine balance trainieren


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2011)

john1990 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten
> 
> Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger deshalb will ich erst einmal so die Basics trainieren aber die Sachen die du genannt hast würden mich schon mal auf jeden fall interessieren
> 
> ...



An Schulen findet man häufig Übungs-Locations  Ansonsten hier ein paar Tipps von mir:

Bikes sind die idealen Fortbewegungsmittel in der Stadt. Doch monoton im Sattel sitzen ist auf Dauer öde. Die urbane Architektur lädt zum Spielen ein und mit etwas Übung wird der Großstadtdschungel zum Spielplatz für jeden Biker!




_Im Sommer erschien ein MTB-Fahrtechnik-Artikel im McFit-Magazin_

Beim Krafttraining im McFit-Studio freue ich mich immer, wenn Bike-Videos über die Bildschirme flimmern. Da lag es nahe einen Fahrtechnik-Artikel für das McFit-Magazin zu verfassen. Im Juli 2009 war es soweit und nun, mitten im tiefen Winter, kann ich den Artikel auch online hier im IBC-Forum veröffentlichen.

*Wichtig*:_ Der Text richtet sich nicht an Street- oder Trial-Biker, sondern soll für jeden "normalen" Mountainbiker eine Inspiration für mehr Spaß auf dem Bike sein._ 


*Gleichgewichtsübungen: Keep the Balance!*

Um das Gleichgewichtsgefühl auf dem Rad zu schulen, eignen sich schmale Verkehrsstreifen oder Bordsteinkanten bestens für kniffelige Balance-Fahrten. Auf den Pedalen stehend mit waagerechter Pedalstellung fixiert man einen Punkt einige Meter vor dem Rad und schaut auf keinen Fall nach direkt vor das Vorderrad. Die seitlichen Ausgleichbewegungen sollte man ruhig ausführen und nicht hektisch. Kippt das Bike nach rechts weg, bewegt sich das linke Knie nach außen oder man schiebt es aus den Armen heraus unter sich zur Seite. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, es gilt: Je langsamer, desto schwieriger!






*Kurvenfahrt: Leg die Kiste schief!*

Lean it like you mean it  Um den bei optimaler Geschwindigkeit den maximalen Kurven-Grip zu erreichen, drückt man das Bike mit der kurveninneren Hand in eine leichte Schräglage. Wichtig: Das kurvenäußere Pedal zeigt dabei nach unten und trägt die Hauptlast. Der Blick geht in die Richtung, in welche man das Bike steuert. Um die Ideallinie zu treffen, fährt man die Kurve von außen an und zieht dann im Kurvenscheitel nach innen. *No Go*: Bremsen in der Kurve  man bremst vor der Kurve ab und lässt in der Kurve laufen!






*Kantensprünge: Drop it like its hot*

Kleine Mäuerchen oder Mini-Treppen bieten sich für kleine Drops an  eckige Bordsteinkanten sind dabei ideal zum üben. Mittig über dem Bike stehend rollt man auf die Kante zu  und zieht das Vorderrad mit Schwung nach oben, sobald es die Kante passiert. Wichtig: Um ein plötzliches Absacken der Front zu verhindern, muss man während der kleinen Airtime Körperspannung aufbauen und weiter den Lenker nach hinten oben ziehen. Nicht zu langsam anfahren, sonst landet man ebenfalls frontlastig. Die Landung auf beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aktiv aus den Beinen und Armen abfedern!





*Wallride: Ran an die Wand!*

Schräge Mauern und Betonrampen laden zu spaßigen Wallrides ein, bei denen man sich langsam herantasten kann. Kurbeln waagerecht, Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und los gehts: Bei der Auffahrt macht man sich auf dem Bike leicht, indem am Lenker zieht und das Vorderrad dadurch geschmeidig die Wandschräge hochfährt. Der Speed sorgt für den nötigen Anpressdruck und die Fahrlinie gleicht einer Parabel: In der Mitte ist man am höchsten und leitet von dort an die Abfahrt ein. Arme und Beine sind während der Wandfahrt zwecks niedrigen Schwerpunkts gebeugt. Geht es wieder ins Flache muss man leicht am Lenker ziehen und die Kompression aktiv abfedern.





_Als Sequenz:_



 

 




*Wheelie: Eisdielen-Posen für Anfänger*

Bevor man ihn an der Strandpromenade probiert, sollte man viel Übung in den Wheelie investieren, sonst wird es schnell peinlich. Im langsamen Tempo anfahren, sich kurz nach vorne unten beugen, um dann gleichzeitig kräftig in die Pedale zu treten und das Vorderrad durch Strecken der Arme nach oben zu ziehen. Nun Arme gestreckt lassen und Oberkörper nach hinten lehnen! Wichtig ist eine funktionierende Hinterradbremse, mit der man zusammen mit gleichmäßigem Pedalieren den Balancepunkt auf dem Hinterrad hält. Kippt das Bike nach rechts, bewegt man das linke Knie zum Ausgleich nach links außen. *Tipp*: Zum Üben eine Strecke auswählen, die leicht bergauf geht.


----------



## Philipp931 (24. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr eine Dorfkirche?
Davor findet man auch häufig Bänke und kleine Treppen, da würde ich auch mal nach Übungshilfen Ausschau halten. 

Mfg


----------

